# Tires for Artin cars?



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Are tires available for the Artin 1/43 cars? or 
Is there something else that works like replacing the wheels, etc.

I know these are not the best cars but my son really likes this car and the tires are falling apart.


----------



## renter39 (Dec 9, 2008)

Do a search for Ranch designs,they produce mostly 1/43 parts {tires, rims bodies } Great place to start.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

renter39 said:


> Do a search for Ranch designs,they produce mostly 1/43 parts {tires, rims bodies } Great place to start.


100% agree with renter here - Ranch Design is the place that has all sorts of upgrades, including tires and wheels for 1/43. Definitely a great bunch of guys and great service! You won't be disappointed!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Minreg said:


> Are tires available for the Artin 1/43 cars? or
> Is there something else that works like replacing the wheels.


http://www.ranch-design.com/


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for that link!i also have 1/43 stuff,and the artin cars have lousy tires...


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks. I will find out if they have direct replacements or if I have to put their rims on.
My son is fascinated with this sad car when he has others that are fine.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

If you turn the register off the center of the Artin wheel, The larger silicone tires for A/FX Specialized Chassis wil fit the rim.

Wizzard sells the tires.

Gonzo


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

If you use AFX you will have to file the rib off the rim. 

If you post a picture of the car that needs tires and PM me your address, I will send you a set. Or if you can tell me the size of the tires. Are the rears much wider than the fronts. What kind of car is it. I am very familiar with Artin cars.

Mike


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

micyou03 said:


> If you use AFX you will have to file the rib off the rim.
> 
> If you post a picture of the car that needs tires and PM me your address, I will send you a set. Or if you can tell me the size of the tires. Are the rears much wider than the fronts. What kind of car is it. I am very familiar with Artin cars.
> 
> Mike


maybe you could help id this one:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Is that 1/43rd or 1/32nd? I should have specified that I am very familiar with Artin 1/43rd. If that is 1/43rd it is very different than anything I've seen before. The body looks much like their stocker, but the chassis with the motor showing through the chassis and the magnet configuration is smoething I've never seen before.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

micyou03 said:


> Is that 1/43rd or 1/32nd? I should have specified that I am very familiar with Artin 1/43rd. If that is 1/43rd it is very different than anything I've seen before. The body looks much like their stocker, but the chassis with the motor showing through the chassis and the magnet configuration is smoething I've never seen before.


yeah i am pretty sure its artin,it came with a bunch of artin hw 1 43 track i found in a big bag at vallue village.it has dual traction magnets,and the motor is flush in the chassis not tilted like my two other artin cars.it sticks to the track like glue!it also has two different gearing options,hi and lo with a switch on the rear behind the axle.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey micyou03!just put on some reading glasses and found the brand logo on that chassis!it says"chery"and has two cherries on the logo above the name.can,t find anything on the net,but they it sticks way better than my artins,that just fishtail like crazy,fun,yes,but a tad frustrating at times too...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Looks like it would be a good slider.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Slotnewbie ,

That is a standard ARTIN 1/43rd chassis on a NASCAR body. They made tons of them.

It has the wheels that in my previous post I said you had to remove the center register on. 

Take your wheel off the axle carefully and chuck them up in a drill motor or drill press and spin. Using a piece of agressive sand paper , sand the register or hump off the center of both wheels. When your getting down to the wheel diameter, use a finer sand paper to finish.

A little ruffness will work in your favor as I'd suggest using a dab of silicone on your rims to help hold the tire on.

Buy the tires Wizzard sells for the A/FX Specialty chassis. Slightly round the edges of your new tires so you get some slide .

Works great .

Gonzo


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

little mix up there,i am not the one looking for tires...i just happen to have the same scale,and am naturally curious about hopping them up a bit,hope the guy that originally posted this reads it and benefits from all your fine advice!thanks on behalf of both of us!

and micyou03,it doesnt slide.it runs like an ho magnet car.it hugs or it just launches.the tires are surprisigly good on this one,like normal ho slip ons.not like the cheap stock artin tires with the huge flange on the back...


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Check out my killrwheels! LOL.

I sent away for a set of S802 and S803's.
Bought from this guy, seemed nice.
http://www.xp77.com/hiester/

Have no idea if they will work or what.
Oh, and this is fixed up and cleaned. 
Should have seen it before. LOL.
Think the axle is bent too.
The tires are on backward cause,
they are too brittle to stretch over again.

Anyway check out our awesome ride, wanna race?
I can burn the tires right off the rims for real.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

lemme know how the tires work out,as i have a porsche 911 with the same chassis...drifts like crazy and ya really gotta drive that little sucker!otherwise its spin out city.i have a chery 1/43 double traction magnet 2 speed car aswell,and it sticks like glue!its a great car for the kids cause its a no brainer to drive!


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Just got the tires.
Not sure if this is going to work.
First of all the rim is so narrow.
Guess the tire needs to be cut in half down the middle?
Also, the rear axle hump in the chassis where the gear is, seems to drag on the track.
This is for the car in my attachment above.
No love I guess.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Minreg said:


> Just got the tires.
> Not sure if this is going to work.
> First of all the rim is so narrow.
> Guess the tire needs to be cut in half down the middle?
> ...


couldn't you just put his favorite body on a new chassis??i see those artin cars all the time at thrift stores.like the whole set with two cars for 5 bucks.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep. Im gonna take the tires off of another one we bought for now.
I see there is a shop that does sell the stock tires http://www.slotcarworld.com/1PricelistArtin143.htm
but they seem difficult to get a hold of.

Bought some new Carrera Go cars so this should keep us busy for awhile.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

you're gonna love the carreras!i have three myself!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

You might want to contact Ranch Design:

http://www.ranch-design.com/Wheels.htm

These guys know their 1/43 and I know they respond for sure. They are always friendly and ready to help. They sell replacements parts as well as entire kits for 1/43 cars. I think you may find what you need there, if you don't want a few extra chassis laying around and if you want someone that is definitely in business and easy to get in touch with.

Just my recommendation.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

